

Show HN: Using P2P tech to build a sharing platform 23x faster than Dropbox - BillFranklin
https://infinit.io/

======
leoneldicamillo
[https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinit](https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinit),
cofounder is a Cambridge CS PhD. The paper is interesting
[https://www.repository.cam.ac.uk/handle/1810/243442](https://www.repository.cam.ac.uk/handle/1810/243442)

------
aroch
So..uhh...Where are the files stored? Is it a rebuilt of Syncthing? Are they
stored on other users computers? Are they stored in the 'cloud'? Are they
using OVH's public cloud? Or are they using OVH's hubiC ($1/TB)?

~~~
lugg
[https://infinit.io/faq](https://infinit.io/faq)

> How can Infinit be free and unlimited? And will it stay free?

>> Infinit has the unique advantage of being built on a peer-to-peer
technology, which connects two computers without using an intermediary. As a
result, the vast majority of files sent on Infinit are not stored on a server
(the main cost to file transfer and file sharing companies).

> What happens if I send to someone who is offline?

>> Your file will be encrypted on your computer and uploaded to the cloud.
When your recipient comes online, they will first download all of the parts of
the file from the cloud before connecting directly to your computer to finish
the transfer if there are any remaining parts.

> How secure are links?

>> Files shared with links are not encrypted and are neither private nor
public. When you generate a link to a file, you are the only person with the
URL. Anyone to whom you share the URL can access the download page for that
file.

So, in answer to your question, it sounds like a mix. Links are likely stored
in their servers and then made available, sharing files is likely pure p2p and
only stored on your device.

Nothing is stopping you from sharing from device to device though - although I
don't think this is a syncing solution, but more of a sharing solution.

Still though, I would be interested to hear more about the architecture behind
it.

~~~
aroch
The FAQ really doesn't answer the question, there's a lot of hand-wavy
nonsense in it.

~~~
leoneldicamillo
Yeah... but if you want hard core tech stuff, you should check out the
cofounder's paper.

